# Easter Eggs in Games



## McMurphy (Mar 22, 2008)

Being that it is now Easter weekend, it is only natural that an tie-in with famous "easter eggs" hidden within video games comes along with it.

Apparently, Gamespot had already thought of the idea, so take a look at their list of the most famous video game easter eggs HERE.

I think we can do better than that.  What are some easter eggs that you have encountered or that you have heard?

An example that I can think of off the top of my head is a new one from Dragon Quest Swords:  The Masked Queen and the Tower of the Mirrors for the Nintendo Wii system.  If a player revisits a grave site near the town's Church during Chapter Six, an old woman will appear near one of the graves.  She explains that she is mourning the loss of her son....Bilbo.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 22, 2008)

I noticed one playing Black and White the other day, one of the boatmakers kept shouting "You killed Kenny" at me, though I can't remember what I did to make it happen.

My favorite is the secret house in GTA: San Andreas though, that you need the jetpack to get into  In what I chose to believe is a homage to Kato from the Inspector Cluseau films, it even has a random guy dressed all in black who attacks you every so often


----------



## Quokka (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the story behind the Adventure easter egg, game designers deciding that if they couldn't get credited for their work they'd do it for themselves . 

Isn't there an easter egg in Halo (might be only the later platnum/classic version?) where if you walk out into the ocean at one point you can find an island and statue advertising Halo2. 

NBA Jam's (arcade version from early 90's-ish) big head mode.

I'm not sure if anyone else was told or if it was on the arcade games elsewhere but when the original Street Fighter was in a local deli there was no mention of Ryu's fireball (which I think was the only special move) and seeing as the joystick quarter-circle wasn't in every fight game at the time no one knew why every now and again your little karate guy would stop to thow a fireball out of his hands! I remember seeing SF years later, after SF2 was out and just had to play a game to prove to myself that it was the same move . 

I remember when FF7 was out there were so many rumours about hidden easter eggs many relating to what glorious event would happen if you gave up on life and raised 100 golden chocobos.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Mar 29, 2008)

The Elder Scrolls games have some good ones in, particularly Morrowind


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 6, 2008)

WoW had a ton of "easter eggs" in it...

Klannok Macleod, The Islander is on an island off the coast between Ratchet and Northwatch Keep in the Barrens, reference to the Highlander.

*Tyrion* -- the spy in the garden of the Stormwind Library for *The Missing Diplomat* quest...from GRRM's A Song of Ice and Fire.

To name a few...you can look up the rest here...:: Blizzplanet :: World of Warcraft Easter Eggs


----------

